# my friend wants to be a cop



## adamholgersen (Oct 6, 2010)

my friend has a juvenile record for selling his ritalin when he was 16, in school, for like a week. he is a great kid he just made one mistake. when he went to court he was not convicted the charges were dropped he is on the deans list at his college and he just got into Phi Theta Kappa. also he is a major part of the police explorers in his town. he wants to know if he will still become a cop. what he did is completly out of character.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Why can't your friend ask the question himself?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Is your friends name adamholgersen ?


----------



## adamholgersen (Oct 6, 2010)

he doesnt have a computer


----------



## adamholgersen (Oct 6, 2010)

i just really need an answer for him. he is really bumed out


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Well let him borrow yours or have him go to the library. If he can't find a way to get answers himself, then he doesn't stand a very good chance on getting a job in law enforcement anyway.


----------



## adamholgersen (Oct 6, 2010)

he is next to me right now i am the one typing because it is my account.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Who doesn't have access to a computer these days??


----------



## adamholgersen (Oct 6, 2010)

he is here with me if you have any answers on this topic we would really appreciate it.

---------- Post added at 10:14 ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 ----------

his family doesnt have a whole lot of money. it sounds funny but they dont even have cable


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Ok I'll bite, your "friend" would need to take it up with whatever PD he wants to apply to. Are there officers with some sort of record-sure, But with the job marked being what it is in this state he may have a hard time. Does your "friend" know you are asking this question here or are you just asking because you want to know? 

Before I got on the job I had a friend that would check departments for me and it really screwed with several chances I may have had. So unless he or she asked you directly my $.02 would be mind your on business and let him or her deal with it.


----------



## adamholgersen (Oct 6, 2010)

he is here with me. we both want to know bc we both want to be cops. we live in jersey but jersey is so bad that we are looking at other states. but from what i have told you would hge be automatically dqed if he put it on an application

---------- Post added at 10:23 ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 ----------

we just really want to know if he will be ok


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Ask Snookie .


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

he'd be autmtly dqued if he didn't divuge that thang.


----------



## adamholgersen (Oct 6, 2010)

thats a great idea thanks

---------- Post added at 10:28 ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 ----------

but there is still a chance if he is completely honest about it


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Troll

Another "my friend" question....yeah okay dude!


----------



## adamholgersen (Oct 6, 2010)

since he wasnt convicted and he is a good kid he should be ok if he is honest about it and if he doesnt get in anymore trouble right?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

MODS merge these two idiot threads.

http://www.masscops.com/f50/help-87817/


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

That one's long gone. Haha....


----------



## adamholgersen (Oct 6, 2010)

what do you mean by that?

---------- Post added at 10:47 ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 ----------

i really thought that this site would be helpful but i guess not. does anyone know how to delete it


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

adamholgersen said:


> what do you mean by that?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:47 ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 ----------
> 
> i really thought that this site would be helpful but i guess not. does anyone know how to delete it


Yes. Tell "your friend" to sell more 'scripts and buy "his" family a computer. THEN "he" can come on here and ask stupid questions like YOU. Good day.

*Call RIVERSIDE Police. They can answer your questions.*


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey Farva what's the name of that restaurant you like with all the goofy shit on the walls and the mozzarella sticks?


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

Say car ramrod!


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Litttering aaaand?


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

go work for passaic county, 'both' you and your alter ego...


and what is strange about not having cable?! i don't have cable, does that make me strange? i find paying $60 a month for something i would watch for an hour a day to be the strange thing


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh, come on guys. I feel bad for this kid and his friend. After all he's a really good kid who just acted out of character. Here's the thing kid, Massachusetts is hopeless & the weather sucks. Where you really want to work is Hawaii. Now, I know a couple people out there and I have it from a buddy of mine that there is this special unit that they just started up again. So here's what you have to do, go on Facebook and find this guy Steve McGarrett. Send him a message and tell him that you heard from a friend of Danno's about the job & you want it. Now there's one other name you have to drop. There's a guy that works with the cops out there some times and they all love him. So, tell Steve that you're a friend of Dog's and you & your buddy will be in. Goodluck.

Oh, and don't worry about grammar, capitalization or punctuation. You won't need it in Hawaii. Their alphabet only has something like 8 letters in it.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

WTH Wolfie...where did you find that pic of me ?


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

adamholgersen said:


> what do you mean by that?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:47 ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 ----------
> 
> i really thought that this site would be helpful but i guess not. does anyone know how to delete it


Yes, I know how to delete it.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm sorry I missed out on this bag o' fun.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Tell your "friend" he should go to school and become a pharmacist, or maybe a rep for company that makes Rittalin. Being a cop is not in the cards for him.


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

my friend thinks your friend is an idiot. I dnot n=tnk this do myuf reind dowes


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

die thread die


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Dude, is the question you're asking about being a cop or really about him passing you a STD. Guess it's a good thing he doesn't know jack about computers then huh/ by the way, secretly recording another with out their permission, is a federal offence.....


OH FOR CHRIST SAKES!! lol my god


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

I think of no better, or worse note... to end this thread on.


----------

